# moving to vancouver



## emerm (Sep 22, 2009)

hey everyone,
myself and my partner are moving to vancouver from ireland next spring and just wanted to get some advice.we are going over on a year working visa first to see how we get on. im a qualified hairstylist with 8 years experience but im also qualified as a montessori teacher with no experience. i would love to work in montessori but i was wondering is it hard to find work in that area with irish credentials. my partner is a qualified plumber with 4 1/2 yrs experience. i was wondering would it be difficult for him to get a job with irish credentials.
would be very grateful for any advice!


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

emerm said:


> hey everyone,
> myself and my partner are moving to vancouver from ireland next spring and just wanted to get some advice.we are going over on a year working visa first to see how we get on. im a qualified hairstylist with 8 years experience but im also qualified as a montessori teacher with no experience. i would love to work in montessori but i was wondering is it hard to find work in that area with irish credentials. my partner is a qualified plumber with 4 1/2 yrs experience. i was wondering would it be difficult for him to get a job with irish credentials.
> would be very grateful for any advice!


Hi ,

my partner and i are movin to vancouver next year too (funnily enough hes from dublin) ,the only decent website ive found so far for jobs was monster.ca ,i would have to say tho lookin at jobs for me with a Ba (hons)business management and Human resources managent ,and himself a qualified printer ,it almost seems more difficult because the trade wasnt learned there ,weve felt it may be a case of seeing wots available once we get there.hope that helps a little


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emerm said:


> hey everyone,
> myself and my partner are moving to vancouver from ireland next spring and just wanted to get some advice.we are going over on a year working visa first to see how we get on. im a qualified hairstylist with 8 years experience but im also qualified as a montessori teacher with no experience. i would love to work in montessori but i was wondering is it hard to find work in that area with irish credentials. my partner is a qualified plumber with 4 1/2 yrs experience. i was wondering would it be difficult for him to get a job with irish credentials.
> would be very grateful for any advice!


I sujggest you direct your "Montesori" question to:-
Canadian Montessori Academy - Teacher Training

As far as your partner is concerned I believe he would require to sit what's known as the RED SEAL exam before being allowed to practice his trade in most of Canada.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a job search link you both might want to check out:

Job Bank - Search

or this one which seems to have a lot of the same listings:

Construction jobs open in Vancouver, Surrey, Fraser Valley, British Columbia


----------



## emerm (Sep 22, 2009)

hey thanx for the replies.does anyone know if its hard for irish to get jobs in plumbing over there.and also is there much of a difference in the style of plumbing.thanx everyone!


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

saw your post and just wondering did you make the move to Vancouver. Myself and my husband are moving over in September. He worked as a residential foreman here any info or tips you might be able to give us regarding the move accomodation etc would be great I work here as a legal secretary


----------

